# Phobias whether 'normal' or odd



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

As the title suggest give us your fears and reasons why (if there are any) 

Spiders and anything else with more than four legs - absolutely terrified and creeped out by such satanic beasts. can kill the tiny ones i see in the house, but need a big wad of tp/kleenex or a shoe, if it touches my skin i am likely to flail about like a little girl

The ocean - if i cant see land i get uncomfortable. the everlasting depth, and sharks and other sorts of undesirable creatures. just knowing that im somewhere i do not belong and not being able to keep an understanding of whats going on in my surroundings, cant really see far into the water or hear things swimming up.

Being rejected - i dont like people so its worse when i do actully want to get to know somebody they turn me down or avoid me

Heights - can barely manage to stand on a roof of single story house/garage. but i would go skydiving for the thrill and excitement, but man would my insides be wanting to turn inside out.


Sasquatch breaking into my house and eating my gummi bears


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

Catfish. It's irrational, but they just look really evil and scary. A lot of fish-type critters are really scary. I don't think I would ever be able to SCUBA dive.

I also have some pretty strong social phobia.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

mice, in boxes, that jump in my face when I open boxes.
snakes on the road, snakes in the grass, even snakes on a plane.
going in the ocean where I can't see the bottom sand. If the water is murky I think there is a dead body lying on the bottom (decomposing) and it's hand is going to brush against my leg.
Rats and their bald long rat tails. *just shuddered on that one*


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Sily Wily said:


> mice, in boxes, that jump in my face when I open boxes.
> snakes on the road, snakes in the grass, even snakes on a plane.
> going in the ocean where I can't see the bottom sand. If the water is murky I think there is a dead body lying on the bottom (decomposing) and it's hand is going to brush against my leg.
> Rats and their bald long rat tails. *just shuddered on that one*


 
IM SICK OF THESE MOTHERFUCKING SNAKES ON THIS MOTHERFUCKING PLANE!




get it cuz hes the same character in every one of his movies and can only act the one emotion


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Roland787 said:


> IM SICK OF THESE MOTHERFUCKING SNAKES ON THIS MOTHERFUCKING PLANE!













Hehe.. Samuel Jackson is funny.


----------



## CJay3113 (Dec 31, 2008)

Spiders get to me because they're creepy and just show up out of nowhere and decide to hang around me instead of moving along.

Death by drowning, choking, being shot, falling off a cliff, hit by vehicle, burning alive, buried alive, or other.


----------



## N^G (Apr 30, 2009)

Roland787 said:


> As the title suggest give us your fears and reasons why (if there are any)
> 
> Spiders and anything else with more than four legs - absolutely terrified and creeped out by such satanic beasts. can kill the tiny ones i see in the house, but need a big wad of tp/kleenex or a shoe, if it touches my skin i am likely to flail about like a little girl
> 
> ...



Heights and spiders for me, thats about it.

In terms of heights, I even get it standing at the bottom of a very tall building and looking up.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Scipio said:


> Heights and spiders for me, thats about it.
> 
> In terms of heights, I even get it standing at the bottom of a very tall building and looking up.


Lol, i get the same things about the heights. Or i can be standing on only the second rung (thats the word right?) of a ladder and trying to reach up and i get the same kind of feeling.


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

spiders

snakes

fear of falling from highplaces


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Roland787 said:


> Spiders and anything else with more than four legs - absolutely terrified and creeped out by such satanic beasts. can kill the tiny ones i see in the house, but need a big wad of tp/kleenex or a shoe, if it touches my skin i am likely to flail about like a little girl
> 
> The ocean - if i cant see land i get uncomfortable. the everlasting depth, and sharks and other sorts of undesirable creatures. just knowing that im somewhere i do not belong and not being able to keep an understanding of whats going on in my surroundings, cant really see far into the water or hear things swimming up.





Sily Wily said:


> going in the ocean where I can't see the bottom sand. If the water is murky I think there is a dead body lying on the bottom (decomposing) and it's hand is going to brush against my leg.





CJay3113 said:


> Spiders get to me because they're creepy and just show up out of nowhere and decide to hang around me instead of moving along.
> 
> Death by drowning, choking, being shot, falling off a cliff, hit by vehicle, burning alive, buried alive, or other.





slowriot said:


> spiders


I have thalasaphobia (the water one) and arachnophobia (the spider one)

I have quite alot of fears, I hardly ever use public toilets


----------



## Kysinor (Mar 19, 2009)

Spiders; narrow areas; heights; depths; jelly fish; octopus'; thunder (fear of getting struck by lightning; I know; but I fear it every time); clowns; dolls


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

I love clowns, not in a :wink: way or anything, just in a :laughing: way


----------



## SummoningDark (Mar 10, 2009)

I have a slight social phobia and claustrophobia.
There are other things I don't like (e.g. clowns, praying mantis, jelly fish,..etc.), but I'm not scared of them.


----------



## hotgirlinfl (May 15, 2009)

spiders,snakes,anything creepy


----------



## bronwen (May 18, 2009)

Pigeons. Holy. Crap. They are demonic. Come to think of it, I definitely wouldn't want to befriend an ostrich either.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

i remember this one time i nailed a pidgeon in the head with a football and the thing just went into a crazy seizure like thing and some women chased me and my friend away (we were like 13 or 14) and they were fuckin pissed. We could barely run straight we were lauging so hard. it was the damn bird's fault tho! they wouldnt leave our food alone, it only got what was comin to it, lol.


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

-Any fish that is over six or seven inches long.
-The possiblity of looking up and seeing horrible demonic creatures standing over me.
-The ocean.

And I don't know if it's quite strong enough to be considered a "phobia", but I seem to have a fear of free-falling that prevents me from jumping off of anything that has a drop longer than I am tall. And there are plenty of things that utterly freak me out.


----------



## MilkyWay132 (Jul 15, 2010)

I have some normal and abnormal fears. First off, I'm afraid of being evil. I'm afraid that I will someday go crazy and do immoral things. I am also afraid that I really am mentally retarded, as I fear. Overall, I am afraid that there is something wrong with me. I'm afraid that there really is no meaning in life. Like most people, I am afraid of heights, spiders, and snakes.


----------



## Lad (Jun 29, 2010)

I'll re-post something I put up on the INFP section, but I'll clean some of the language.

((((((((((((((NOTE THIS STORY IS SEXUAL / GRAPHIC -- MOSTLY IN A GROSS WAY THOUGH))))))))))))))

As some of you may know, I'm very passionate about finding soulmates, love, all that. With that in mind, when I am dating someone I will try to do everything possible to learn more about them. Sexually, this means I'm very adventurous. 

Anyways, her and I were very sexually active, but I had kept pushing her for anal play, which she wasn't too keenly into for awhile (timid / shy type). Eventually she gave in when she was incredibly turned on one night and naturally, I jumped at this opportunity. For obvious reasons, you have to start off easy so I just fingered her ass. To my surprise, she actually came (HARD) that way (most girls can't through anal play), but maybe it's because she felt so dirty and she loved it.

When you stick anything up someones ass, you kind of expect you'll be in for a rude awakening. So I casually walked to the bathroom to wash my hand, while she laid on the bed still panting with exhaustion and satisfaction. As I turned on the light in the bathroom and went to the sink, there was a bit of shit on my finger (duh) and blood. The blood surprised me at first, but then I figured... well this is her first time. Anyways, as I turned on the faucet to wash my hand I noticed a white thread-like object on my finger. I figured, maybe my hand scraped some of the tissue (flesh) off the inner walls of her ass. Then, that's when it happened. It started to move.

My jaw dropped lower than it ever has in my entire life. I was in a complete state of disbelief and I wondered if I was dreaming. It laid directly against my finger, but then propped its head up almost as if to look at me. I was truly shocked at this moment. I quickly washed it off and went towards her in bed. I knew if I told her that she'd completelyyyyyy freak out, but I figured that maybe it's normal and I better just do some research on it. I felt incredibly awkward that entire night and it was really hard for me to not cuddle as closely with a girl I was in love with... I also made sure to wear clothes, which she found a little odd, but I said I was cold.

After that night I looked it up online. Evidently it's called "pin worms." They basically can live inside your body (mostly around your ass) and will feast off your flesh. People do get them from time to time, but never realize it. They last about 2 weeks, but you can re-infect yourself. What essentially happens is there's a "MOTHER" worm that will sneak out of your ass at night and lay microscopic eggs around that area. These eggs are an irritant so in all likelihood you will end up scratching your ass unintentionally and the eggs will go on your fingers. So if you put your hands in your mouth (biting nails, or similar) often, you may re-infect yourself over and over.

Anyways, I decided to tell her (VERY CAUTIOUSLY) one day and as expected, she freaked the fuck out completely. I insisted that I should try to find the "mother" late at night and that by getting rid of that it may help deal with the problem. It took a lot of convincing, but it finally worked. She spread her ass to me, and she was crying the entire time. I had tweezers out and I ended up getting the grossest worm out of her ass that was noticeably bigger than the rest. We dealt with that, and snagged her some pills + myself, just in case ($80!!! and this is in Canada, we have health care).

A few days later we ended up being intimate again. I was really paranoid. Anyways, I simply avoided putting my mouth around her @#%#@ and figured that I wouldn't get infected that way. While I f***** her right in her p**** I kept staring "looking" for any traces of them. Nothing... after I came in her I went to the washroom to wash up. Guess what? There was a worm latched onto the side of my d***. Fuck, I freaked out, but I didn't tell her.

A week later, I figured it would be alright to go down on her, but I looked -very- carefully before I did. Guess what? Right on her cl**.. it was sucking on her blood and it was attracted to the arousal.

Ever since these experiences I have been paranoid of anything I see that looks similar to this worm. The idea of a parasite living inside you just creeps the fuck out of me. When I eat something, like bacon, and I see things that look like the worms I saw I completely lose my appetite. Note, I have seen people die in my life, I have ate a sandwich during an autopsy, almost nothing phases me. However, I can't get this one experience out of my head and everyone I tell it to (in real life), gets fucked up after I mention it too.

If you're really curious, here's what they look like.
http://www.gadgetglaze.com/upload/1285367402.jpg


----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)

Mold. When I see moldly bread or fruit I freak out.
Also thunderstorms because I'm scared of loud noises.


----------

